# Is anyone nauseous all the time?



## kombutcha (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Im new to the forums. My GI recently told me that I must have a spastic colon, and I'm pretty sure thats another way of saying he thinks I have IBS. My GI has gone through a slue of test, 3 endoscopys, colonascopy, sigmoidoscopy, small bowl barium swallow, checked for lactose intolerance, overgrowth of bacteria, celiac, and a bunch of other ranodom blood work, on the 11th I go in for a gastric emptying test. Anyway I'm a Nauseous almost 24/7 to the point that I can't really eat food (its been like this for 2 years except for a few months over the summer were i was almost back to normal again). That's my main symptome. I have diarrhea maybe less then once a week, never and abdomanal cramping. Im also tired alot of the time and my hair falls out alot.But my main question is if any one else feels nauseous most of the time? Ive tried everything I can think of and nothing really helps. I'm on Bentol and prozac at the moment. I'm so depressed over this, I just want to feel better and have my life back, lol and eat more then crackers and gingerale.If anyone can help at all it will be very appreiated. I just dont know what Im supposed to do...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hello kombutcha,I'm sorry for your 24/7 nausea. Nausea isn't really a symptom directly related to IBS, although certainly some people with IBS do experience nausea at times. It is somewhat reassuring that despite all of your diagnostic tests nothing was found. I realize that isn't terribly comforting. Is it possible that you could work with your family doctor to determine what is causing the nausea? Has anybody explored an allergy or food intolerance as the cause?Completely unrelated to IBS, have you considered having your inner ear system checked? Subtle dizziness could perhaps cause nausea all the time. Perhaps talk to your doctor about a hearing and balance workup.Jeff


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

They found nothing wrong with me, too. If nothing physical is found, mental therapy might be of use to you. Thats how I finally recovered.


----------



## kombutcha (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for your response, my current pcp wants me to finish my workup with my GI before she decides if we should pursue anything else. I saw her on monday and ask if there was anything else I should be getting tested for and was really upset when she said she wanted to wait for the GI to finish because it seemed like that was the way to go and to come back in two months. I was kindda hoping to get the ball rolling in another direction while i finished up with the GI stuff since I don't think the gastric emptying scan is going to show anything. I'll see if i can get the inner ear thing checked out (my ears do seem to ring alot). Im basicaly stuck at home all day because of how bad my nausea is and I'm tired and week all the time because i cant really eat. I am also working with a therapist, I just switched to a new one because my old therapist doesn't take my insurance anymore. So far she hasn't really been too helpful, but I know shes trying.I kindda don't feel like i have IBS unless its a really weird case of it because only 2 or 3 of my symptoms match up with it...and I'm not sure why my GI feels like that's the answer (Im pretty sure people that suffer from IBS dont feel sick ALL the time?), unless hes given up and me and doesn't know what else to say. My PCP after I first started being sick gave up on me after a few months...*sigh* I just hate not knowing what I'm suposed to do when i feel so bad, I start to go crazy because I don't understand why this is happening to me (and right now I'm feeling really ill so that's probably why I'm complaining so much.) Thanks again guys.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have found Ginger Capsules to be very effective against nausea.I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

I had a really hard time with nausea, too. My poor husband had to eat all his meals on the other side of the house because the sight and smell of food were enough to make me sick. Some days, I could barely choke down a few saltines and a little water. I ended up losing 60 pounds because I couldn't eat. It was pretty bad.I did have some minor stool irregularity, but my big symptoms were always nausea and abdominal discomfort/pain. Eventually, I tested positive for parasites and bacterial infection. I was treated for those and for yeast overgrowth, and these days I'm practically back to normal.In my case, my gastroenterologist never did believe my nausea and associated weight loss were serious symptoms, even when I got to the point of being underweight and my hair was falling out from malnutrition. I found a new doctor with a different perspective, and it made all the difference for me.I hope you find answers soon! Nausea is miserable!


----------



## IBSMommyof2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're nauseous 24/7. I am dealing with daily (most of the time mild) nausea in the evenings, and that's bad enough. I too, have lost weight recently, because the evening nausea was getting worse.It's interesting that someone mentions bacterial overgrowth.I am currently on Amoxicillin for a really bad respiratory infection, and suddenly my IBS seems to be a bit better. And I am not nearly as nauseous in the evenings. It is currently almost 9pm here and I actually feel ever so slightly hungry! Could I have a bacterial overgrowth? Interesting idea!


----------



## kombutcha (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Ive been tested for parasites and I did a breathe test for a over growth of bacteria, I dont know how accurate they are though? I also take ginger 2-3 times a day, I think it helps some times, but i never feel better. My GI asked me if i was anarexic when I told him i lost 20 pounds and couldent really eat most days and stress was the reason my hair is falling out, but my hair is less than half as thick then it used to be. Can stress really cause it to fall out that much?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I also used to be severely nauseous 24/7.I was diagnosed with IBS-C.The only thing that helped, and it really helped, was MOTILIUM.3 pills each day before meals.Worked wonders!!!GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

bluefish said:


> I ended up losing 60 pounds because I couldn't eat. It was pretty bad.I did have some minor stool irregularity, but my big symptoms were always nausea and abdominal discomfort/pain. Eventually, I tested positive for parasites and bacterial infection. I was treated for those and for yeast overgrowth, and these days I'm practically back to normal.


I'm very happy for you, Bluefish. No doubt you will be sending your new doctor a Xmas card


----------

